# usb stick funktioniert nicht auch den pc



## Karin7 (5. März 2005)

ich habe mir eine usb stick POWER RAM 128mb gekauft.
es war keine cd dabei um ein programm auf den pc zu laden.
leider erkennt mein pc den usb stick nicht (pc ist schon etwas älter, baujahr ca.98, programm winfows 98)
ich würde nämlich gerne mp3s, die ich auf den pc habe, auf mein notebook laden.
kann ich irgendwo ein programm downloaden oder gibt es einen anderen weg wie ich die mp3s auf das notebook bekomme

schon im voraus dankeschön

lg karin


----------



## fluessig (5. März 2005)

Bin mir sicher, dass das an Windows 98 liegt. Das hat leider ein paar Probleme mit USB. Es könnte sein, dass du bei Microsoft ein update dafür findest.


----------



## Andreas Späth (5. März 2005)

Vieleicht hilft dir ja das hier weiter 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...25-952b-4dab-b7a1-f3b0ec1e50d8&DisplayLang=en


----------



## fluessig (5. März 2005)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vieleicht hilft dir ja das hier weiter
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...25-952b-4dab-b7a1-f3b0ec1e50d8&DisplayLang=en



Jo, sowas hab ich gemeint.


----------

